# Please help ID plants



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have another list of plants I would like to ID, any help is appreciated:

























Peperomia ???








I thought it was a rex, but wasn't sure with the growth habit
























Peperomia sp?








Peperomia sp?








peperomia or pilea?








The dischidia, not the angraecum








Hoya sp?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

#2 Pilea nummularifolia 
#9 Peperomia deppeana
#10 Hoya ??
#11 Dischidia Ruscifolia


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

is the fern a dragon tail fern?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Hybrid Columnea
2. Pilea (Creeping Charlie)
3. Peperomia sp (gonna be hard to tell without provenance info and flower)
4. Rex Begonia of some sort
5. Hybrid Begonia
6. Looks like a Pteris fern
7. Peperomia sp
8. Peperomia sp (looks like one I had called dahlstedtii cf.)
9. Pep hoffmannii
10. Dischidia hirsuta
11. D. ruscifolia


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> 1. Hybrid Columnea


any idea on the name of the possible hybrid or cultivars/hybrids that have similar coloring habits?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry I don't. It used to be on Hermann Englemann's site under Columnea but it's not there anymore.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> 1. Hybrid Columnea
> 2. Pilea (Creeping Charlie)
> 3. Peperomia sp (gonna be hard to tell without provenance info and flower)
> 4. Rex Begonia of some sort
> ...


If 9 is really hoffmannii and not deppena what is this which is labeled as hoffmannii over here in Europe? http://www.gady-gady.pl/foto/dowiwarium/maxi/pentax/tn_Peperomia hoffmannii.jpg . I have been wondering this for awhile now, as I really want the plant.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I believe that is an unidentified species from Trinidad...


----------



## tagobar (Mar 25, 2009)

As for me, it looks like some peperomia...


----------

